# Disney Raising Prices + Raising Minimum Number of Points for Member Add-ons



## icydog (Nov 8, 2008)

Disney sent out a letter stating they are raising prices in January. 
*AKV now costs $104 and in January it will cost $112. *

Also, Disney is raising the minimum amount of points a member can buy *as an add on at the new Bay Lake Towers, BLT, from 25 to 100 points* That's a gigantic leap in my opinion.


----------



## skidoc (Nov 8, 2008)

They must not be following the stock market!


----------



## icydog (Nov 8, 2008)

I think its crazy too. Everyone else is cutting prices but as usual Disney is acting in a vacuum. They are known to be out of touch--- but this takes the cake. I love DVC, however, they should join the real world and not be so cavalier with their pricing.


----------



## SDKath (Nov 10, 2008)

Nah.  Starwood is in this same "make believe" world.  I guess they just joined the Club of Wishful Thinking. 

Katherine


----------



## Carl D (Nov 10, 2008)

The market will show whether or not DVC is out of touch. If they can sell on those terms..... We shall see.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 10, 2008)

icydog said:


> Disney sent out a letter stating they are raising prices in January.
> *AKV now costs $104 and in January it will cost $112. *
> 
> Also, Disney is raising the minimum amount of points a member can buy *as an add on at the new Bay Lake Towers, BLT, from 25 to 100 points* That's a gigantic leap in my opinion.



Just received my letter today - no plans to add on here regardless.  I am also surprised at the big jump - I can see going from 25 to 50 but 25 to 100 for an add-on is definitely a big jump


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 19, 2008)

*Add On*

*
Disney Vacation Club*

You can still add on at Bay Lake Tower 
for as few as 25 Vacation Points if you 
do so before the Jan 15 price increase.


----------



## duck_widow (Nov 19, 2008)

*Insanity*

DVC raising prices under current economic conditions is insane.


----------



## icydog (Nov 20, 2008)

What I found out today is that Disney is still exercising their right of first refusal ROFR. At least my overpriced DVC property is still worth something not like my overpriced Marriott property..Marriott is no longer exercising ROFR and the bottom is falling out of the market. A platinum, two bedroom lockoff, at the Marriott Grand Vista made it through ROFR for less than $5000. Which means they are NOT doing ROFR any longer.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 20, 2008)

*Cause & Effect -- Which Was The Cause & Which Was The Effect ?*




icydog said:


> Marriott is no longer exercising ROFR and the bottom is falling out of the market.


Any chance the bottom fell out of the market 1st & _then_ Mariott quit exercising ROFR ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Nov 20, 2008)

*LOL*



AwayWeGo said:


> Any chance the bottom fell out of the market 1st & _then_ Mariott quit exercising ROFR ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



LOL:hysterical:


----------



## icydog (Nov 20, 2008)

_Cause & Effect -- Which Was The Cause & Which Was The Effect ?
Quote:
Originally Posted by icydog  
Marriott is no longer exercising ROFR and the bottom is falling out of the market._


*Any chance the bottom fell out of the market 1st & then Mariott quit exercising ROFR ? *


I said Marriott is not exercising ROFR *AND* the bottom is falling out of the market. No, I didn't mean it was a causal effect. First the market fell and then Marriott followed suit. I used a conjunction AND which means both halves of the sentence do not have to be equal.. LOL


----------



## JudyS (Jan 5, 2009)

icydog said:


> Disney sent out a letter stating they are raising prices in January.
> *AKV now costs $104 and in January it will cost $112. *
> 
> Also, Disney is raising the minimum amount of points a member can buy *as an add on at the new Bay Lake Towers, BLT, from 25 to 100 points* That's a gigantic leap in my opinion.


I know this is an old thread, but does anyone know offhad:

1)  Are prices also going up at the sold-out resorts?  (BWV, BCV, etc)?


2)  Is the minimum add-on going from 25 to 100 at ALL  Disney resorts, or only at BLT?


----------



## DVC Mike (Jan 5, 2009)

JudyS said:


> 1) Are prices also going up at the sold-out resorts? (BWV, BCV, etc)?


 
Yes, prices are rising on the "sold-out" resorts as well.



JudyS said:


> 2) Is the minimum add-on going from 25 to 100 at ALL Disney resorts, or only at BLT?


 
Only at BLT.


----------

